# Blackwater surprize!



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

well, after church & sundy dinner, i decided to take my nephew Bryce to blackwater & try em out.. started fishin around 4:30. he was throwin a spinnerbait & a rogue.. i was throwin my ol faithful trick worm.. we were on the snide for an hr & a half & were bout ready to head in.. then @ 6:05,,,,, tap goes my trickworm!!!!!!!!!!! set the hook & all heck broke loose! fought her for about 1 minute & she was ready for the net.. 8.5 lbs! my best in the last 10 years.. what a day:thumbupoh yeah, turned her loose to finish spawning..)


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice catch, congrats!!!! That girl sure would look good on the wall.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG!!!! Nice big ole gal!


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Nice catch, fat ole girl


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

That's what I'm talkin about!


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

Way to go!


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

You da man! Congratulations! That persistance finally paid off big time


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome fish!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow That's a NICE bass! Good for you!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't know about you guys, but I love this time of year. Great fish man.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

thank you for returning her to finish the spawn.

basnbud


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Good job, that's a fine one! Think it's awesome you released it, some people just can't do it! I could never take one of that size, or any bass for that matter!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats awesome you released her! Its so much more gratifying to see them swim off, than to watch them lose their color and watch their eyes glaze over as theyre sitting on the ice. Congrats on a great fish!


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome man! Congrats!!!


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

nice fish man. congrats


----------

